# Is care fresh basic blend safe for my boys?



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

My boys are young, they have not been in bedding since they were babies in aspen with their mothers owner, I've being using a fleece blanket, but they pee a lot and my washer is broken so we have to go to the laundromat and its harder to get things washer whenever needed, my mom bought me carefresh basic blend, the employee at Petco recommended it for rats, its a mix of the original carefresh and kiln dried wood shavings.. But it does not specify what type of wood, I'm not sure if its pine or cedar, does anyone know? Or know a way to tell? I'm hoping its aspen, It would be more convenient until our washers fixed. But I don't want to harm my boys lungs they are young and healthy and I want them to stay healthy. Thank you in advance

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry for the bad spelling my phone is really hard to type on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe it says that it is softwood, and whatever the kind, softwood contains harmful phenols.
CareFRESH Natural is a great option, though!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiln dried softwoods are fine, supposedly it burns out the phenols. If it doesn't smell strongly (big warning sign that the bedding is not for rats) you can use it.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! Didn't open it yet, will take it back tommorow, and return it, just feeling a bit bad the fleece is kind of dirty its been a week, should be able to go tommorow to wash it. The laundromat is much farther than the pet store and my mom worked long today was too tired 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you choose a wood bedding, it is best to freeze it for 24 hours. I'd just use this one freezing it tonight through tomorrow. This should also help keep dust down though a rough shake doesn't hurt.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I used carefresh naturals for my girls when I first got them and one of them became a little sneezy from it. I think it is a little bit dustier than some other beddings so it depends on how sensitive they are.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I had been using Carefresh for my boys, but the vet advised me against it after they started sneezing a lot. She's fairly certain they're allergic. I was using the Naturals as well, but it is awfully dusty and can't be used for my rabbit who has allergy problems, or the rats apparently.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Didn't see your comments:/ already took it back. The app hasnt been working so I finally just went on the website again. What do you guys think about repurposed wood pulp?


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Or would it be better for me to just not use bedding at all and keep using fleece although I can only go to the laundromat once a week?


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I just started using fleece liners. If you can get more than one set, going once a week is fine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I should probably get a bunch of sets so I can change it whenever even if I can't go to the laundromat yet. They are VERY messy. But I'm just wondering if for the time being I could use wood pulp bedding


----------



## StormAndWinter (Mar 5, 2014)

I use carefresh ultra and it works well for me. My set up is a layer of recycled paper cat litter (currently using good mews but I think petco has one called yesterdays news or something like that) to fight odor and keep everything dry and a layer of the carefresh ultra on top. I give them torn up pieces of an old t-shirt to make their nest with and they're doing just fine with it.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I personally find that Carefresh is remarkably dusty for a supposedly dust-free bedding. You do get quite a lot in a pack due to compression, though.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

I got hartz wood pulp bedding doesn't seem very dusty at all, its been a week, they never sneeze. Thought they'd like to borrow and play with it, but they don't seem to interested, they never pick it up or anything


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I use yesterday's news it's a pellet bedding and not dusty or stinky lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Batman said:


> I use yesterday's news it's a pellet bedding and not dusty or stinky lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is it on their feet though? My girls are used to kaytee clean and cozy.... Could I somehow layer them? The kaytee is expensive lol 


I didn't like care fresh at all.... Way too dusty . 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> How is it on their feet though? My girls are used to kaytee clean and cozy.... Could I somehow layer them? The kaytee is expensive lol
> 
> 
> I didn't like care fresh at all.... Way too dusty .
> ...


 My rats don't mind the pellets though there is a more expensive softer version I haven't tried. They hated aspen on their feet. The pellets are heavy enough and big enough they rarely get flung out the Cage even with foraging for seeds.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Make sure the bedding is scentless and uncoloured for sure. Beyond that, I imagine it depends on your rats and their sensitivity.. I quit using it because my one rat was sneezing ALOT, but when I started using fleece she stopped right away! Also, it's probably not a good idea to take advice from petco employees, can't guarantee they care about your pet's safety D:


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah:/ I didn't take their advice my mom thought itd be nice to go get some for me I didn't know she was buying it. We've returned it, the wood pulp bedding is just brown it doesn't have an odor, they haven't been sneezing, I don't use too much anyway its just on the bottom floor, thought they'd like to borrow and stuff but they don't bother with it at all, I will switch to fleece if they start sneezing in the future, the bedding is just easier as long as its not hurting their lungs


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Burrow*


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Can you get some more fleece blankets from a second hand shop and cut up enough to last you a few weeks? I use fleece and change it every 3 days, stick it in a laundry bag, and can wash it at my leisure. I cut enough to line the bottom of the cage and layer a couple at a time, peeling the top layer as it gets dirty. I find it easy, and I don't feel rushed to run everything through the wash. You may want to leave the laundry bag outside though. Just for sanitary reason. If you have an older fleece blanket lying around and can cut it up without missing it later, that would be great. I've done it in a pinch a few times.


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

Good idea! Do you think the bedding is warmer though or the fleece? I have a space heater in my room but its still a little chilly sometimes and they barely have any hair


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

The only thing I've used other than fleece is care fresh and way to dusty. Mine don't even wrap the fleece around them but they like shredding napkins in a paper bag and they sleep in what they shred, cuddled together. They seem to make their own bedding which saves me from buying some.


----------

